# My dog just swallowed a bully stick



## ILuvLucy (May 3, 2008)

right in front of my eyes. I got up quickly to get it out of her mouth, and she ran, and then swallowed it. She's about 45 lbs., 6 months old.

The bully stick was about 5 -6" long still. One of the thinner ones.

It seemed to go right down, and she drank a bit of water. 

Will this be digested ok do you think?


----------



## erway (Jun 15, 2008)

Rascal did the exact same thing night before last. Five minutes later...it came back up!


----------



## Michell (Jun 7, 2008)

ILuvLucy said:


> right in front of my eyes. I got up quickly to get it out of her mouth, and she ran, and then swallowed it. She's about 45 lbs., 6 months old.
> 
> The bully stick was about 5 -6" long still. One of the thinner ones.
> 
> ...



I'd just watch him and see if his behavior changes. Bender has swallowed one that was 3" long and he was fine. Might want to call a vet just to see what she thinks.


----------



## ILuvLucy (May 3, 2008)

so far, she's been acting fine and eating fine. However, she's been having the runs. Yuck. 

From now on, I'm getting the twisted or braided bully sticks.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

They make 8 and 12" ones too, probably a good idea from now on. Or the twisted ones. Hope she's ok!


----------



## Sunshyne (Feb 5, 2008)

Every time I buy a braided bully stick, Chloe will chew it for a while but when it gets about halfway gone, my puppy manages to get it all apart! So be careful with those, too. 

I'm glad your doggie is ok!


----------



## ILuvLucy (May 3, 2008)

Just an update. I know this will sound gross, but, the bully stick actually came out the other end. It was digested a little bit, but was still about 4" long, and I could tell that it was the bully stick.
I can't imagine how that felt going all the way thru her system!


----------



## dre2142 (Mar 10, 2008)

My mothers vet had them give their pup something to cause him to puke it back up


----------



## cbledragon (Mar 28, 2010)

I know this is an old thread but my puppy just just swallowed a 2 inch long bully stick. I'm not really concerned because this obviously explains what happened to the other sticks I have given him. I'm just wondering if there is any long term things to worry about.


----------

